# Heirupism



## baffi2

Bună ziua! Într-un text am dat peste acest cuvînt, *heirupism* (de la *heirup*, de la care vine si *heirupist*). Am gasit in dicționar si dexonline ce înseamnă (zel, entuziasm exagerat la locul de muncă sau într-o activitate desfășurată în echipă). Totuși, are habar cineva cum s-ar putea traduce într-un singur cuvînt într-o altă limbă (eng., fr., it. -limba mea-, esp. etc.)?
Mulțumesc mult!
M.


----------



## jazyk

Zelo? Fervore? Entusiasmo? Cred că o să primești mai multe răspunsuri dacă te adresezi la forumul italian cu traducerea definiției acesteia.


----------



## farscape

Bun venit pe forum, Buffy2

Este foarte folositor și necesar, după cum cer regulile forumurilor WR, să prezinți și contextul în care este folosit sau în care ai vrea să folosești "heirupism". De exemplu, în funcție de context, ai putea folosi, sau nu, overzealousness (în engleză).


----------



## danielstan

_*Heirupism *_vine de la interjectia _heirup_! (care se folosește pentru a coordona un efort fizic depus de mai multe persoane, de exemplu pentru a împinge un obiect greu) și are o conotație peiorativă sau ironică, adică arată un efort mai mare decât în mod normal, dar făcut în disperare de cauză pentru a ieși dintr-o situație de criză.

O interjecție echivalentă este în engleza _heave_!, dar nu am auzit de cuvântul _heaveism_.

Un concetățean propunea pe un alt forum formula engleză (inventată)
_last minutism_ - reprezentând un efort făcut în ultimul moment (_last minute_) pentru a evita criza.

O expresie franțuzească, dar care nu are legătură cu discuția de față, mi-a atras atenția
_jemenfoutisme _(de la _Je m'en fous_).


----------

